# Connect a burner and restart...



## Poet4U2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, here's the deal... I keep getting "connect a burner and restart" message when trying to burn music to a disc. I have *updated to WMP 11 and that's when the PC stopped recognizing my burner.* Every thread I went to on this forum has be closed _just before giving me the needed information to fix this dang problem. _ So does anyone know how to get my XP SP3 Windows Media player 11 to burn my music to a disc? I've got many, many hours involved with trying everything others have suggested but no one has been able to give me the needed info. I will be forced to buy a new PC because I need to make discs to play during the time I spend in my car. I borrow discs, record them to WMP, but then I have to return the discs. I need to make my own discs so I can use them in my car. I need every time slot available to learn these songs. Thanks.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try CDBurnerXP to burn your CD's.

If you still have problems see if anything here helps: http://club.myce.com/f3/wmp-11-connect-burner-restart-player-200198/


----------



## squall_01 (Sep 2, 2008)

only thing I can suggest off hand, is it a cd burning drive?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try the filter fix from MS.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

